
Brexit: The will of the people, in real time - pmuk
https://brexit-petitions-count.now.sh/
======
adrianmsmith
Great site. In case the author is watching this thread:

* I would be tempted to not put as many decimal places on the percentage. For example 72.48%, the .48% doesn't really show much (I suppose it might if it were near 50%). I feel that 72% jumps out at the viewer visually a lot better than 72.48%.

* Underneath the bars there is the data "243 new signatures". It doesn't really mention what timeframe. I think "n signatures per second" is sufficient. I think, on a site like this, the less data the better, to really focus on the main point, so I would remove that data.

* Maybe because the server is overloaded, the "n signatures per second" keeps on appearing and disappearing. The whole screen moves around when that happens. I would be tempted, if the data cannot be displayed, to keep the DOM the same but just display the empty string in place of the data. That way the page does not move around as the data gets displayed and then removed.

